#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Переводы текстов: Дуйра, Лориг, Большой Тонтун, Дон дун чу

## Ильят

Последние варианты переводов: Дуйра, Лориг, Дон дун чу - закончены. Большой Тонтун - примерно 2\3: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3b198b3...BE%D0%B4%D1%8B
Полезные материалы по Дуйре, Лориг и пр.: https://vk.com/docs?oid=-89980079

----------

Chhyu Dorje (05.07.2016), Влад К (03.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (05.07.2016), Гошка (27.10.2017), Нико (05.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

@*Ильят*, а может Вы возьмётесь перевести комментарий Кхедруба на "Бодхичарья-аватару"? Я даже могу спонсоров на это найти.

----------


## Ильят

У меня пока завал. Перевожу еще одну дуйру по просьбе. Тонтун надо доперевести, а то третий год уже пошел. Раздел випашьяны из Среднего ламрима переделываю - считаю имеющийся перевод неудовлетворительным - по личной инициативе :-) Комментарий Кхедруба надо посмотреть, если и возьмусь, то не скоро - не хорошо много дел начинать - можно ни одного так и не закончить. Если возьмусь, то только главу про мудрость. Остальные темы переводить не в состоянии: пробовал - не получается. Я тибетский сам учил - только для таких тем. Что не касается воззрения, диспутов, обычные изложения - никак.

----------


## Нико

> У меня пока завал. Перевожу еще одну дуйру по просьбе. Тонтун надо доперевести, а то третий год уже пошел. Раздел випашьяны из Среднего ламрима переделываю - считаю имеющийся перевод неудовлетворительным - по личной инициативе :-) Комментарий Кхедруба надо посмотреть, если и возьмусь, то не скоро - не хорошо много дел начинать - можно ни одного так и не закончить. Если возьмусь, то только главу про мудрость. Остальные темы переводить не в состоянии: пробовал - не получается. Я тибетский сам учил - только для таких тем. Что не касается воззрения, диспутов, обычные изложения - никак.


Может, договоримся о переводе хотя бы главы о мудрости? Это актуально к октябрю-ноябрю-декабрю сего года будет. 

И ещё. Что касается Среднего ламрима, главы о випашьяне, у меня есть её неизданный перевод. Может, объединим усилия? Если да, в личку.

----------


## Ильят

В папку "тексты" помещен новый текст "Цитаты" (цитаты из разных непереведенных трактатов, указанные в "Большом Тонтуне", разделе о проникновении из "Среднего Ламрима" и в книгах Донца (без цитат из уже переведенных текстов, имеющихся в сети)): https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ARRs/2kPpJKSxM

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.07.2017), Гошка (27.10.2017), Пема Ванчук (03.07.2017)

----------


## Ильят

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/75Vn/Bgbk1wHSt - рабочая ссылка

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.07.2017), Гошка (27.10.2017)

----------

